# Facebook SWALLOWS Instagram for $1Billion



## brokencodes (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/10/instagram-users-facebook-reach_n_1416286.html

There goes that idea.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

So who does the isheep hate more? Android for being allowed in to the country club or for facebook buying them. Lol.

Will say not a bad payday for being an app and only out for 2 years. Will Apple owners ever get any love?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

If I had 1 billion dollars, I know what I would buy...


----------

